# Customer argues over 1/10th of an inch !!!!!! can you beat that?



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

No, its not a typo, just had a customer argue why we plowed the other night. Plowing is set at a 1" trigger, we measured/had reports of 1-1.5", he clams 0.9"!
:realmad:
It gets worse then that, but I wont get into it.

Give me a break....some people right?


Who can beat that? Post it up!


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, you've got me beat. That's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

NorthernProServ;1736870 said:


> No, its not a typo, just had a customer argue why we plowed the other night. Plowing is set at a 1" trigger, we measured/had reports of 1-1.5", he clams 0.9"!
> :realmad:
> *It gets worse then that, but I wont get into it.*
> 
> ...


Prix tease!:realmad:


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

NorthernProServ;1736870 said:


> No, its not a typo, just had a customer argue why we plowed the other night. Plowing is set at a 1" trigger, we measured/had reports of 1-1.5", he clams 0.9"!
> :realmad:
> It gets worse then that, but I wont get into it.
> 
> Give me a break....some people right?


Well did you fire them or did they get over on you???


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

grandview;1736883 said:


> Prix tease!:realmad:


HAHA!



Meezer;1737065 said:


> Well did you fire them or did they get over on you???


That would be the later of the two  My problem is I am just two nice I guess!


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

A cpl years back I had a villa fire me because we DIDN'T plow. They had a 3" trigger and we got 2". They said, "But it drifted in spots." Unfortunately my magic 8 ball was broken that day. 

Back to OP: I would ask them where they got their reports. I also have a ruler (or for this year a freaking yard stick!) and I take pics just in case. Most of my customers I have now wouldnt question us anyway but we all know ^THAT GUY^ is out there. LOL Good luck!


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

horizon jay;1737476 said:


> A cpl years back I had a villa fire me because we DIDN'T plow. They had a 3" trigger and we got 2". They said, "But it drifted in spots." Unfortunately my magic 8 ball was broken that day.
> 
> Back to OP: I would ask them where they got their reports. I also have a ruler (or for this year a freaking yard stick!) and I take pics just in case. Most of my customers I have now wouldnt question us anyway but we all know ^THAT GUY^ is out there. LOL Good luck!


From the weather channel they said.<<< the worst source around !!

We did start that now, measuring his drive. Saturday we got just under 2", but with the blowing and drifting being so bad we plowed all 2" triggers, except him ( he upped it to a 2" trigger after the last plow incident) I wonder if the driveway is drifted shut yet lol

Yeah, we all seem to have at least one of "that guy" lol!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Some people have nothing better to do.


----------



## Kouski (Feb 4, 2011)

NorthernProServ;1736870 said:


> Give me a break....some people right?


I can think of about 100 reasons he could complain about how you just plowed his driveway. Unfortunately none of them have anything to do with snow! I've noticed that people like to take out their personal frustrations on us contractors because we usually don't yell back.  Another day, another dollar!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

It is for that exact reason I do not do trigger levels. I tell my customers to call me if they would like their property plowed. This arrangement leaves no room for misunderstanding. When they receive an invoice it is because they requested the service.


----------



## Gtep (Feb 10, 2014)

I have one of those accounts. A little ole lady on a private drive. She's the type that when you arrive she comes out and folds out a plastic chair and watches the entire operation. She's also the type that will call you when she is ready to have her drive plowed and expects because she called you that you should be there with-in minutes. 

Real Pain in the butt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The reason I do trigger amounts is because it can and will snow while my customers are asleep.
This way I can have all of my drives clear so they can head off to work in the am.

If you have 20 customers for example and they wake up a hr before they go to work, then they have to decide to call because they can't get out of there drive.
You can't service them in time.

If a customer if B#@!^%$ about 1/10th then drop them or bill them.

Next time take a pic if the measurement you took in their drive. If there is a next time.


----------



## Gtep (Feb 10, 2014)

I do triggers as well. But this customer insists on calling me prior to the event and will tell me to hold off until the storm is completely over to plow. Then she will call and say "I believe its going to melt off lets just hold off" When it doesn't melt she calls screaming that i can't be there ASAP.. Not worth the 65 dollars per trigger.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1754507 said:


> The reason I do trigger amounts is because it can and will snow while my customers are asleep.
> This way I can have all of my drives clear so they can head off to work in the am.
> 
> If you have 20 customers for example and they wake up a hr before they go to work, then they have to decide to call because they can't get out of there drive.
> ...


Do or don't do triggers?


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a trigger at about 2 inches. For example, it snowed a solid 1.5 inches on Monday. I plowed because it is cold and it won't melt and we have a foot coming tomorrow.

Last year we had 3 storms late feb early march that were definitely 2 inches but I did not plow because the snow melted by the end of the day.

I tell all my customers that I'm looking out for their best interests. I dictate when I plow, not them. I'm the professional. I'm in control.

One customer text me (just frickin call me!) after I plowed 1.5 on Monday. He wants a 4 inch trigger. I called him back saying I will be plowing that 1.5 -2 inches every time. If he wanted something different, call someone else. I haven't heard from him but I'll be plowing it tomorrow.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Reading all of this reminds my why I hate resi's!!! LOL 
I will only do friends and family drives, WHEN I CAN!! 4 the simple fact that If they complain they kno damn well I will push ever sq inch of snow I can find up 2 there garage!!! Simple rules…. I do it when I can/want!! 
There isn't enough money in resi 4 me 2 dedicate time 2 solely..


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I like trigger depths as opposed to only plowing from 9am to 5pm or when they call.
Were the pros after all.



grandview;1754688 said:


> Do or don't do triggers?


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

I thought we were the only ones with *#*%#( customers! Our trigger is 2" and we had 3 claim only 1.8 fell a few times. A long *sigh* usually follows with inaudible mutterings. Still have us beat. I almost wanted to plow the snow back over the drive for them.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

locqus;1757202 said:


> I thought we were the only ones with *#*%#( customers! Our trigger is 2" and we had 3 claim only 1.8 fell a few times. A long *sigh* usually follows with inaudible mutterings. Still have us beat. I almost wanted to plow the snow back over the drive for them.


Then play them at their game. Pull data from a couple sources, average it and if its 1.8 for your 2" trigger tell them fine, "ill only charge you 90% of the 2" rate this time. But next time its 2.2" I'll charge you 110% of the rate..."

Don't know how that will work for ya, but it might make you feel better...

If you can get the average data to show it was over 2" then all the better. Or ask them if the measuring station is in front of their driveway - snowfall does vary....


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they watch the news and figure that's what you will use!....don't realize it may have been measured 15 miles from their house


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

edgeair;1757298 said:


> Then play them at their game. Pull data from a couple sources, average it and if its 1.8 for your 2" trigger tell them fine, "ill only charge you 90% of the 2" rate this time. But next time its 2.2" I'll charge you 110% of the rate..."
> 
> Don't know how that will work for ya, but it might make you feel better...
> 
> If you can get the average data to show it was over 2" then all the better. Or ask them if the measuring station is in front of their driveway - snowfall does vary....


Ooo I like the % thing. I will try that one, great idea. Yeah, I tried the average thing and they don't care, of course. Had one pull out a measuring stick for me like I don't do this for a living. Just one of those customers...looking for another one to bump them off the list someday.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

locqus;1757330 said:


> Ooo I like the % thing. I will try that one, great idea. Yeah, I tried the average thing and they don't care, of course. Had one pull out a measuring stick for me like I don't do this for a living. Just one of those customers...looking for another one to bump them off the list someday.


Yes it will at least make you feel smart lol or a smart alec..... but there is truth to that. Why should you clear 2.2 " for the same price as 2" when he doesn't want to pay for 1.8" Again, splitting hairs, but whatever...

I put a line something like "the contractor will determine at its sole discretion..." in my contracts. Like you said, we are the professionals. There are more factors at play than just measuring the thinnest spot and splitting hairs. You could also play the "rounding" game too. 1.5" or greater is considered 2"....


----------



## locqus (Dec 13, 2013)

edgeair;1757334 said:


> Yes it will at least make you feel smart lol or a smart alec..... but there is truth to that. Why should you clear 2.2 " for the same price as 2" when he doesn't want to pay for 1.8" Again, splitting hairs, but whatever...
> 
> I put a line something like "the contractor will determine at its sole discretion..." in my contracts. Like you said, we are the professionals. There are more factors at play than just measuring the thinnest spot and splitting hairs. You could also play the "rounding" game too. 1.5" or greater is considered 2"....


Yeah, that is true. The smartass in me would not mind that at all. Sole discretion is good too, we just have 2" threshold line in our contracts. I should put it more in line with what we feel is clearable, than the subjective term of what actually might have fallen. Good stuff all around.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not show up during a blizzard. Tell the customer you only measured 9/10 of an inch so you won't be plowing.


----------



## Gtep (Feb 10, 2014)

^^^ Then you will find yourself up on Angie's List..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

This is why I can't stand doing driveways. People complain about the stupidest things because they can. I would drop them and tell them to find someone else who will charge more. It does suck to be too nice sometimes.


----------



## Gtep (Feb 10, 2014)

And this is why i have 10 drives in the greater cincy area up for bid next year!


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seriously you don't need people like this, finish the contract and let him find someone else!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I have account - condo. There is another condo across street....another weekend warrior crowd does those...usually first on there route....old lady calls and says there done, why not me...I have places to go. Mind you my commercial route guys have yet to get to a large bank which sits in her back yard. Some people.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

"as measured by the contractor" in my contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a few snow measuring rulers for sale. Just stuck in the snow and you can tell your customers how much snow was in the driveway.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I can understand where they're from. I see a lot of contractors taking advantage. I see them out plowing when we get a weak dusting and Iaugh my a$$ off. If you'd plow my driveway and I have a 2 inch trigger and it snows 1.5", I'd probably fire you for plowing it. 

Its been a less than favorable winter in Iowa this year and it shows. A snowflake touches the lot and all the sudden it needs to be plowed....and be done around the clock. I can understand why customers get a little testy.


----------



## Cbsnow (Feb 22, 2014)

We've had this happen a couple of times this year. We have a 1" trigger and this year we've been getting our storms 1" at a time it seems. Plus, it's been so cold that the dustings don't go anywhere. We have a salt only charge that we use for those occasions. Saves our customers a little money on having to pay the 1" rate, but keeps their walks and driveway clear.
The people that have complained are getting their information from different sources than us and we've had to tell them we use our numbers for billing and that's the way it is. When giving them the option of finding another contractor to do their work they've backed off. We try to work with people's budgets but we can't control what Mother Nature throws at us.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Just wondering if the OP ever got paid on this or if he let it go? And did you fire the client yet?


----------



## NorthernProServ (Nov 26, 2013)

thelettuceman;1757668 said:


> I would not show up during a blizzard. Tell the customer you only measured 9/10 of an inch so you won't be plowing.


HAHA yeah, just got 11" last Thursday should
of done it!



Gtep;1758062 said:


> ^^^ Then you will find yourself up on Angie's List..


I hate Angie's list, its a crock I think.



JTVLandscaping;1763403 said:


> "as measured by the contractor" in my contract.


I like that, will be adding that into ours next year.



rcn971;1769264 said:


> Just wondering if the OP ever got paid on this or if he let it go? And did you fire the client yet?


We did get paid for it, and yes we still service them. We have not heard a word since this, but I will tell you if they do any more *****ing..they are gone!


----------



## Dog3 (Dec 15, 2010)

We have a 1" trigger too and this season has been a tough one for decision making on those frequent borderline events. I look at the forecast for the next day or two and consider the last day or two to decide. I try to be reasonable with respect to the customer's bill, but not seem like we aren't on the ball.

A few years ago,we had a client with a 2" trigger (90% are 1" for us) and she complained because we did it at 1.8"
At the time, we were using the official NWS measurement, which is 10 miles away from the area we do most of our work in. This is the number reported on the local news so everyone sees it.

I changed my contract to read "measurement will be taken at your property prior to removal" because of the frequent discrepancy between the NWS and my measurements.

Thankfully we don't deal with this very often.


----------

